# Persone oltre (al)le cose



## bearded

Salve a tutti

Nella pubblicità di una catena di supermercati, che ci viene...propinata quotidianamente, è contenuta l'espressione PERSONE OLTRE LE COSE.  Ora, normalmente,

1. ''oltre'' qualcosa/qualcuno (senza 'a')  significa 'al di là di' - come nel titolo del romanzo e del film _Il buio oltre la siepe;_
invece
2. ''oltre a'' qualcosa/qualcuno significa 'in aggiunta a/in più di', come nella frase O_ltre al mio amico è venuto anche suo fratello.
_
L'intenzione pubblicitaria era probabilmente quella  di dire ''oltreché di merci, ci occupiamo anche delle persone/dei clienti''. Ma se il senso era questo, lo slogan secondo me doveva essere 'persone oltre alle cose'.  Dire 'oltre le cose' potrebbe significare (in senso metaforico) ''al di là delle merci, noi vediamo le esigenze delle persone''.

Mi rendo conto che all'atto pratico, o come risultato finale,  non c'è poi una gran differenza fra le due interpretazioni, ma  mi piacerebbe sapere in che modo voi istintivamente intendete la frase: nel senso 1. o nel senso 2.? Oppure pensate che lo slogan sia volutamente ambiguo e  l'agenzia pubblicitaria sia stata così astuta da (far) intendere contemporaneamente le due accezioni o sfumature di significato?

Vi ringrazio in anticipo delle vostre risposte e considerazioni.


----------



## swindaff

Credo di aver capito di che spot parli. Io l'ho sempre interpretato come un "dietro le cose, ci sono delle persone" (perché c'è quell'impiegato che si occupa personalmente della cura dei dettagli).
Però ora che ci penso mi rendo conto di quanto sia ambigua...


----------



## bearded

Al.ba said:


> "dietro le cose, ci sono delle persone" (perché c'è quell'impiegato....


Brava Alba, è un'altra interpretazione possibile!


----------



## Fooler

Ciao bearded,

Personalmente, io la interpreto col senso nr 1 e concordo con Al.ba come anche con questo articolo.


----------



## bearded

Ciao Fooler
Tra l'interpretazione no.1 e quella di Al.ba c'è una differenza nell'identificazione delle 'persone'.  Le 'persone' dello slogan sono i clienti (''ci occupiamo anche delle persone, 'al di là' delle merci in vendita'', no.1), oppure sono gli addetti/dipendenti del supermercato (''qui non trovate solo cose, ma anche persone - ovvero 'un cuore'', Al.ba)?
In altre parole: 'per noi contano anche le persone', oppure 'noi siamo anche persone, non solo venditori anonimi'?  Ovvero - per via di parole ambigue - entrambe le cose?


----------



## giginho

Ciao,

Secondo me vuol dare l'idea che sia un supermercato "vecchio stile". Si da rilevanza al fatto che dietro le cose ci sono delle persone che si prendono cura del cliente e del supermercato. Non solo un accozzaglia di prodotti in vendita in giacenza sugli scaffali ma anche un rapporto umano tra gli addetti e i clienti, come nei piccoli negozi di una volta.

Almeno io lo ricevo così.

Dal punto di vista grammaticale, se avessero usato: "persone oltre alle cose" mi verrebbe da capire che in vendita in quel supermercato ci sono anche persone oltre alle cose.


----------



## bearded

Ringrazio tutti per le risposte (anche eventuali altri che vorranno intervenire). Sembra delinearsi l'interpretazione 'istintiva':  qui non si trovano solo merci, ma anche persone,
dunque un significato diverso da quelli (1 e 2) da me ipotizzati.  La questione di quell' oltre - invece di 'oltre a' - non mi sembra del tutto chiarita.


----------



## giginho

bearded said:


> La questione di quell' oltre - invece di 'oltre a' - non mi sembra del tutto chiarita.



Cerco di spiegarmi meglio: persone oltre le cose, per me sta per "persone al di là delle cose", nel senso che in aggiunta alle cose che puoi comprare ovunque in quel posto trovi anche "le persone" inteso come rapporto umano. Se avessero detto "persone oltre alle cose" avrebbero messo persone e cose sullo stesso piano, dando l'idea (almeno, a me) di vendere sia persone sia cose


----------



## bearded

Capisco il tuo punto ''fino a un certo punto'', giginho: 
- faccio fatica ad intendere ''oltre le cose/al di là delle cose'' come ''in aggiunta alle cose'';
- secondo me, ''persone oltre alle cose'' avrebbe espresso benissimo il concetto di ''qui da noi, oltre alle merci, ci sono anche delle persone (non necessariamente in vendita, ma che si occupano di voi)''.
Resto incerto nel giudicare se lo slogan è solo un po' sciatto oppure volutamente ambiguo.


----------



## francisgranada

Per me spontaneamente _oltre le cose_ significa più o meno "_dietro le cose_, _al di là delle cose"_, come è stato già detto da al.ba e Gigignho (ciao ). Quindi m'immaggino che la merce nel supermercato non apparisce automaticamente ma  "dietro" c'è un sacco di lavoro/fatica delle persone (eventualmente "invisibili e sconosciuti") che preparano/fanno possibile la vendita delle menzionate merci, ecc. (Personalmente non userei la formulazione "in aggiunta alle cose" perché mi pare poco comprensibile).

Invece l'espressione _oltre alle cose_  la interpreterei come "_non solo le cose ma anche ..._" (mi pare che sia questo che dice anche Giginho). Ma sono d'accordo con Bearded nel senso che visto che oggidì nei supermercati non si possono comprare delle persone (o degli schiavi), grazie a Dio , quindi l'espressione _persone oltre alle cose_ la interpreterei piuttosto come "la presenza fisica [nel senso positivo] anche delle persone, non solo delle merci". 

(Poi non so cosa intendeva esprimere precisamente  l'autore dello slogan ... )


----------



## lorenzos

lo interpreto lo slogan come @giginho #8.: le persone sono quelle che trovi nel supermercato, non quelle "invisibili e sconosciute".


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> non quelle "invisibili e sconosciute"


Suppongo che quelle 'invisibili e sconosciute' per te siano i clienti.. Non trovi allora che dicendo _persone oltre *alle* cose _si sarebbe espresso con maggiore correttezza il concetto ''qui trovate non solo merci, ma anche persone''?


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> Suppongo che quelle 'invisibili e sconosciute' per te siano i clienti.. Non trovi allora che dicendo _persone oltre *alle* cose _si sarebbe espresso con maggiore correttezza il concetto ''qui trovate non solo merci, ma anche persone''?


Le persone invisibili e sconosciute sarebbero quelle citate da Francis


francisgranada said:


> Quindi m'immaggino che la merce nel supermercato non apparisce automaticamente ma  "dietro" c'è un sacco di lavoro/fatica delle persone (eventualmente "invisibili e sconosciuti")


Rispetto a "Persone oltre alle cose", "Persone oltre le cose" ha una sonorità e una suggestione ben diverse, cose che un pubblicitario deve tenere in conto. Più che l'eventuale sciatteria rilevabile da un fine linguista, che effettivamente


bearded said:


> La questione di quell' oltre - invece di 'oltre a' - non mi sembra del tutto chiarita.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Ho ascoltato uno di questi spot in cui si affermava "Cose, cose...oltre le cose ci siamo noi". Inoltre lo slogan viene pronunciato con una pausa dopo "persone": "persone, oltre le cose". Secondo me questi due elementi lasciano aperta l'interpretazione "in aggiunta alle cose". Fra l'altro non sono convinto dell'obbligatorietà della preposizione "a" per quel senso. Per esempio sul Treccani online trovo "_gli dànno circa ottocento euro al mese_, _o_. _il vitto e l’alloggio"_


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> non sono convinto dell'obbligatorietà della preposizione "a"


Giusto: ecco perché al #1 ho scritto ''normalmente'', riferendomi all'uso comune e non ad una regola tassativa.



lorenzos said:


> "Persone oltre le cose" ha una sonorità e una suggestione ben diverse, cose che un pubblicitario deve tenere in conto. Più che l'eventuale sciatteria rilevabile da un fine linguista...


Questa è un'ottima osservazione.  Quanto al 'fine linguista', qualora tu alluda a me ti ringrazio, ma è una definizione che non mi si attaglia: io sono solo un modesto osservatore (magari abbastanza attento) di certi fenomeni linguistici.


----------



## lorenzos

Grazie a Pietruzzo, e all'attento osservatore. Bastava pensarci un attimo: "oltre il danno la beffa".


----------



## bearded

Ah, io conosco ''oltre *al *danno la beffa''.oltre al danno la beffa


----------



## lorenzos

@bearded, conferma di essere un fine osservatore!
Giuseppe Pittàno - 1992 - ‎Visualizzazione snippet - ‎Altre edizioni
*dizionario dei modi di dire, proverbi e locuzioni Giuseppe Pittàno*. il danno e le beffe 78 ... È usata per lo più nelle frasi uscirne con il danno e le beffe, avere il danno e le beffe, lasciare con il danno e le beffe, *oltre il danno la beffa*.


----------



## bearded

Naturalmente esiste 'oltre il danno', però 'oltre al danno' sembra la formulazione prevalente oggigiorno:
Google Ngram Viewer


----------



## Franshyska

Io concordo con Lorenzos, o almeno credo  nel senso che, a me, 'persone oltre le cose' sembra molto più suggestiva (e forzando un po' oserei dire "poetica") rispetto a 'persone oltre alle cose'. Però c'è da dire che magari ad un altro non fa lo stesso effetto. 
Sinceramente mi ricordo lo slogan, ma non mi ricordo più lo spot in questione, quindi la mia interpretazione in questo momento è un po' fuori contesto, basata solo sulla frase: comunque la mia lettura istintiva è persone _al di là delle _cose_, _dove si pone l'accento sulle persone, visto che _le cose_ sono tutto sommato scontate. Quindi come a dire 'dietro le cose, se "sposti lo sguardo un po' più in là" (metaforicamente  ) trovi anche delle persone'. In ogni caso ho anche l'idea che lo slogan sia volutamente ambiguo.


----------

